# Donkeys



## crackerjackjack (Aug 13, 2008)

Since my pictures at the fair did not turn out, here are some really cute donkey pictures.


----------



## Emily's mom (Aug 14, 2008)

Very nice picture!! They sure are lucky donkeys with all that grass to graze on


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Aug 21, 2008)

Crackers and Chocolate... cute as always!!





About the fair ~ Next year - before the events, we're gonna have to figure out how to take good pictures in that exhibition center... there *has *to be a way!


----------



## fancyappy (Aug 29, 2008)

Crackers and Chocolate are adorable. What cute names.


----------

